# Bearded Dragon - Bath Time?



## GemmaPerks (Mar 8, 2010)

I see a number of peolpe saying they bath their BD from time to time, because it helps them poo, gives them moisture and most of all they enjoy the swim but there are no real details on the forum from what I can tell, can someone answer a few questions.

1, people say use lukewarm water but in my mind lukewarm is just a little higher than room temp, can someone give a rough temp range is C/F I'm thinking 22c.?

2, I take it most people use the family bath, but how deep do most people fill the bath and do they increase the depth as the BD gets older/bigger?

3, How often do people bath their little guys n gals?


----------



## Mini_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2011)

GemmaPerks said:


> 1, people say use lukewarm water but in my mind lukewarm is just a little higher than room temp, can someone give a rough temp range is C/F I'm thinking 22c.?
> 
> 2, I take it most people use the family bath, but how deep do most people fill the bath and do they increase the depth as the BD gets older/bigger?
> 
> 3, How often do people bath their little guys n gals?


I was always told to use 100f water. Erika always tries to get out if it's any colder and realistically, the temperature of water in a desert wouldn't be lukewarm.

I have it deep enough that in the deepest end she can't touch the bottom but for the first few times I'd advise it not being too deep. I started off shallow and got deeper. I find she doesn't poo unless she can't touch the bottom.

I do mine about once a week. More often when she's shedding.


----------



## tyrannosaurus (Dec 14, 2010)

lukewarm is so u can feel heat but dont feel burned.
water level must be below beardies mouth and nose to prevent drowning. 
frequency is entirely up to u. maybe once every other week as to not cause too much stress.


----------



## tyrannosaurus (Dec 14, 2010)

Mini_the_Minx said:


> I was always told to use 100f water. Erika always tries to get out if it's any colder and realistically, the temperature of water in a desert wouldn't be lukewarm.
> 
> I have it deep enough that in the deepest end she can't touch the bottom but for the first few times I'd advise it not being too deep. I started off shallow and got deeper. I find she doesn't poo unless she can't touch the bottom.
> 
> I do mine about once a week. More often when she's shedding.


cant touch bottom? sounds dangerous to me. and im pretty sure a beardie will never just decide to go swimming in the desert.


----------



## Mini_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2011)

tyrannosaurus said:


> cant touch bottom? sounds dangerous to me. and im pretty sure a beardie will never just decide to go swimming in the desert.


Nope, they suck in air and inflate their stomach which creates buoyancy. So they float.

As for it not covering their mouth or nose, have you never seen beardies swimming underwater?

Go and youtube it.


----------



## tyrannosaurus (Dec 14, 2010)

Mini_the_Minx said:


> Nope, they suck in air and inflate their stomach which creates buoyancy. So they float.
> 
> As for it not covering their mouth or nose, have you never seen beardies swimming underwater?
> 
> Go and youtube it.


no i dont keep beardies but common sence told me not to make it deep enough to drown. i stand corrected :surrender:


----------



## westfielder (Sep 13, 2010)

Our beardies love it. We make it a few inches deep in 1 end and they swim for ages until the water starts to get too cold. We judge it how u would for a baby just make sure it's warm but not too hot. When they come out really colourful aswel and they seem so happy


----------



## Wilddjace (Jan 16, 2011)

I use lukewarm water and do it so at it's deepest part the beardie can stick it's head out the water with all 4 feet on the ground (although my female just puffs up her body and floats!!! Lol)


----------



## DaveG1973 (Mar 1, 2011)

Probably a silly question but how do you dry them afterwards ??
Also is 100F a good target temp ??


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

A nice warm bath is ideal, 100F is close to their natural temperature and they do enjoy it

Deep Water is fine they are rather adept swimmers, they will often sink to the bottom for a drink and resurface.

I bath mine once a week to clean them, however if your beardy becomes impacted or is struggling to shed give them a bath to loosen skin and the bowel.

For Drying, I give them a quick go over with a towel and pop them back int he viv to let them dry off (not really ideal if using sand, but I use Lino flooring in the Vivarium)


----------



## DaveG1973 (Mar 1, 2011)

ok cheers.
I have slate tiles so that shouldnt be a problem.

PS.. What do the numbers mean in the following ??

2.2.7 Bearded Dragons 'Pogona vitticeps' Artie.Neltharion.Sinestra.Amber


i have seen it countless times and its got me baffled??
My guess is Male.Female.Baby !!! Am i close ??


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

It's a Count of how many you own and their gender

Male.Female.Unsexed

2 Male 2 Female 7 Unsexed
2.2.7


----------



## DaveG1973 (Mar 1, 2011)

Not a million miles away then !! 

Cheers


----------



## amyljames (Oct 6, 2009)

My dragon absolutely loves water...he goes in the bath and loves to proper swim about so it's deep enough he can't touch the floor, when he has had enough he'll puff up and float about for a but then go off swimming again  it's great exercise for him because he's a lazy little devil lol


----------

